# Pb de charge sur JBL Radial Micro, la recharge via firewire



## jib54 (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une enceinte spéciale Ipod JBL Radial Micro.
J'ai été séduit par le concept chez une amie qui l'avait et sur laquelle mon ipod nano 16Go de 2009 fonctionne tres bien.

Je déballe mon produit, je branche l'ipod et là surprise : on m'indique que "la recharge via firewire n'est pas prise en charge" !
Le reste fonctionnant parfaitement (son, navigation dans les menus, telecommande)

D'où ma question : comment cela se fait il que je ne puisse recharger mon ipod tout en écoutant la musique alors que c'est possible sur les appareils de mon entourage avec le même ipod??

Si quelqu'un a une réponse, merci d'avance!!


----------



## jib54 (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

quelques explications même si mon sujet n'a pas semblé motiver les foules!
J'ai donc ramené ma station d'accueil à mon revendeur qui l'a testée : son explication "Votre Ipod est trop récent"! (je rappelle que je l'ai acheté il y a 2 ans!!)
Il n'a pas su m'expliquer pourquoi une station d'accueil neuve n'était pas compatible avec un Ipod vieux de deux ans.
Il l'a testé avec un Ipod plus ancien et là ça marche!
Par contre il n'avait jamais rencontré le problème auparavant.

Je me suis donc fait rembourser et me suis rendu chez un revendeur apple.
Lui non plus n'a jamais entendu parler d'un tel problème mais quand j'ai parlé du firewire, il avait l'air de connaître. En gros il m'a dit qu'on m'avait vendu de la vieille came car les anciens JBL ne sont pas compatible avec les Ipod récents! Ce que je ne m'explique toujours pas c'est pourquoi mon ipod fonctionnait sur la station d'accueil d'une amie qui a exactement la même ( mais je sais pas de quand elle date, probablement plus récente que celle que j'avais achetée..neuve!)

Bref je viens d'en recommander une sur internet, j'ai craqué pour le même modèle (que je trouve vraiment sympa) pour deux raisons :
1 j'aurai peut être la chance de tomber sur une version récente (il en existe forcément des compatibles puisque c'est le cas sur celle de mon amie)
2 je peux toujours la retourner sur le même prétexte.

Voilà, dites moi ce que vous en pensez


----------

